# New to fly fishing



## degaman1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, ive never owned a fly rod but I'm ready to get in to it. What's a good all around set up/ brand/ weight for a beginner? I'm going to Abaco in November so I need something that can handle bonefish down there. I'd like to just buy one decent rig for now. Thanks guys any help is appreciated.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Go see Steve at Dizzy Lizzy's on Cervantes in Pensacola. He will set you up at a good price.


----------



## degaman1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool, I've seen that place but I've never stopped in. I'll check em out this week. Thanks


----------

